# Only one ES for the rest of your life....



## Hilly (Aug 26, 2007)

Hehe I thought this might be fun to ask!

If you were only allowed to wear one eyeshadow for the rest of your ENTIRE life...what would it be?

Me, I think it would be Firespot!


----------



## Ambi (Aug 26, 2007)

Satin Taupe!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 26, 2007)

I think this question is cruel and unusual !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But if I had to pick one, I really, really love vex! I don't usually use it as an overall lid color, but it is my favorite!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 26, 2007)

Vanilla!


----------



## styrch (Aug 26, 2007)

Coco pigment


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2007)

Subtle pigment.


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 26, 2007)

Moth brown...


----------



## kimmy (Aug 26, 2007)

oi...i really like all my shadows. but dazzlelight is the only one that needs to be replaced because it's almost empty so i suppose i'd say dazzlelight since i seem to use it a hell of alot.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_I think this question is cruel and unusual !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...._

 
Agreed!  Sorry, can't do it.


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 26, 2007)

hmm...I would have to say e/s oh I can't decide mothbrown but pigment I would defenetly go with melon

other e/s that would make my top
woodwinked
blue calm
cranberry


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 26, 2007)

sunnydaze pigment


----------



## Billie28 (Aug 26, 2007)

Shale


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Aug 26, 2007)

...patina e/s, it's sooo pretty!


----------



## Renee (Aug 26, 2007)

Carbon!


----------



## JGmac (Aug 26, 2007)

So hard!   I'll say Satin Taupe.... but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 26, 2007)

Electric Eel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

That or Black Tied.


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 26, 2007)

Mmmmm right now I'd say swiss chocolate, but I have a feeling that once Matte2 comes out, that answer will change to Handwritten.


----------



## mommymac (Aug 26, 2007)

Cranberry


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 26, 2007)

oohh... you just sent my brain into overdrive.  i initially wrote vanilla, then erased it and wrote naked lunch, then erased it and wrote expensive pink, and then finally decided to go back vanilla again.

but i can't promise i won't come back an edit this again later...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 26, 2007)

Carbon for sure!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 26, 2007)

EeeeK one eye shadow.  Hmmmmm.  Okay, Electra.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 26, 2007)

i'd go for Swimming e/s


----------



## lil.white.lie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd have to say Juxt. I couldn't spend my life wearing neutrals, but bright colours can be, well, a bit overwhelming. I love love love greens...so yeah, Juxt.


----------



## amourbliss (Aug 26, 2007)

i'd choose....nylon!!! i love all my MAC, but if I need a quick look I slap on nylon all over the lid (lined with carbon of course) and i'm out the door!!


----------



## kalice (Aug 26, 2007)

um.... ..... .... 
i agree, very cruel and unusual question

melon!


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd have to say Swish! perfect pink!


----------



## IvoryLady (Aug 26, 2007)

Era, for sure


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 27, 2007)

Quarry mineral shadow.  That way I could use just the light blue, the bronze, the cream, and blend to get gray.  It's not my favorite color, but it has the most variety in one pot.


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2007)

Woodwinked.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 27, 2007)

Sunnydaze pig or Satin Taupe e/s


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd have to say Jewel Blue, if I could only have one it'd have to be really fabulous


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 27, 2007)

Bronze.


----------



## msmack (Aug 27, 2007)

pinked mauve pigment!


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I'd have to say Jewel Blue, if I could only have one it'd have to be really fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
jewel blue is being discontinued, so you might want to get some backups


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 27, 2007)

Shroom!

merleskaya


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_Quarry mineral shadow.  That way I could use just the light blue, the bronze, the cream, and blend to get gray.  It's not my favorite color, but it has the most variety in one pot._

 
Oooh, you're a clever one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_jewel blue is being discontinued, so you might want to get some backups_

 
what What WHAT???

Where'd you find that out?? edit: NVM, checked the site...bah!

*prepares to horde*


----------



## Tendertoni (Aug 27, 2007)

Sketch for sure!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matter of fact, I'm going on vacation this week and it's the only e/s I'm taking!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_jewel blue is being discontinued, so you might want to get some backups_

 
Grr of course it is, they always discontinue my faves. Thanks for the info


----------



## veilchen (Aug 27, 2007)

Only one is really hard, but I'd go either for Grain or Satin Taupe.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Aug 27, 2007)

Oooh this is really hard!..Um..I guess it would have to be Mulch!


----------



## Jill35 (Aug 27, 2007)

Satin Taupe


----------



## melliquor (Aug 27, 2007)

Mothbrown.  I couldn't live without it.


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 28, 2007)

Bronze *gulp*


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Aug 28, 2007)

All That Glitters...not sure what I'd do without it!


----------



## User49 (Aug 28, 2007)

*I'm going to have to go with Malt. Simply because it looks natural on me, but makes my eyes look bigger when put in the crease. But that would also make me very sad as I love wearing a lot of colour like club and shimmermoss. But out of all the mac eyeshadows, this is for me the most versatile and has the most natural yet intense impact on my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 28, 2007)

I am going to have to go with Malt too. I was going to ask if that made me the dullest person on this thread, but since the person above me picked Malt as well I guess not! LOL


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 28, 2007)

coco pigment


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 28, 2007)

No hesitations: Mulch!!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 28, 2007)

Gold Mode pigment or maybe Shroom


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2007)

I was going to say Malt, but since we can only pick one, I'll move near one of you who owns it and pick Painterly.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 28, 2007)

Mulch...most definitely.  But this would be only if I had to.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_Quarry mineral shadow. That way I could use just the light blue, the bronze, the cream, and blend to get gray. It's not my favorite color, but it has the most variety in one pot._

 
Thats not a bad idea.  With all the colors in those me/s you could have a great look with just one.


----------



## Lisa J (Aug 28, 2007)

All That Glitters!  Especially if I could have my Rubenesque paint pot to go with it, since that's technically not just an eyeshadow


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I was going to say Malt, but since we can only pick one, I'll move near one of you who owns it and pick Painterly._

 





 I hope you're planning to share your Painterly too!


----------



## user46 (Aug 29, 2007)

gorgeous gold


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_





 I hope you're planning to share your Painterly too!_

 






OK.


----------



## Lisa J (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_gorgeous gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just bought Gorgeous Gold the other day and am trying to find different ways to use it.  How do you like to use it?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2007)

Mothbrown or subtle pigment.


----------



## Weasel (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_jewel blue is being discontinued, so you might want to get some backups_

 
not in england
i saw that on the us site and FLIPPED... its sooo pretty!

but i checked the uk site and its still perm! phew!


----------



## liv (Aug 30, 2007)

definitely Satin Taupe.  I can always use my beauty powders for highlight colors, but ST is most flattering color I own, and I get a lot of compliments on my eyes when I use it.


----------



## addicted2mac (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Agreed!  Sorry, can't do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
me neither. =\ lol.


----------



## Peaches (Aug 30, 2007)

Either Woodwinked, Satin Taupe or Coco Pigment. 


Im a Libran. Cant make a decision!


----------



## Devon (Aug 30, 2007)

Subtle pigment if I can choose a piggy, but Relaxing if it has to be an e/s.. 

It' s hard to decide!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 30, 2007)

a toughy..a tie between carbon and embark


----------



## landonsmother (Aug 31, 2007)

carbon!  i LOVE carbon


----------



## bexarfeliz (Aug 31, 2007)

Ummm....just one??!!! What a horrible thought!

Honesty, just because it's the one I use the most & it's neutral.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 3, 2007)

For me it would be a pigment, though I'm not sure which - probably a neutral, brown or one of the taupes, probably subtle.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Sep 3, 2007)

Carbon.


----------



## obbreb (Sep 4, 2007)

Ricepaper for me!


----------



## BohemianSheila (Sep 4, 2007)

Cranberry or Bare Study paintpot - but I like the idea with me/s


----------



## divaster (Sep 4, 2007)

Shale for me.

Satin Taupe would be a close 2nd.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 4, 2007)

Painterly paint pot, hands down. 

If it had to be a "true" eyeshadow, I'd probably pick something like Shroom or Jest.

I'm surprised at the wide variety of choices everyone's making! I thought there'd be lots of repeats.


----------



## powderpaint (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh Satin Taupe most definitely.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 4, 2007)

paradisco, i think.


----------



## righteothen (Sep 4, 2007)

Either Beautiful Iris or Vanilla.  I guess it really depends on if I get any base for the color ^_^.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 4, 2007)

Satin Taupe!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 5, 2007)

Provence pigment.


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 5, 2007)

Woodwinked!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You all know.


----------



## Purple (Mar 12, 2010)

smoke & diamonds!


----------



## January (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww, I don't even want to imagine. I'd probably pick All That Glitters


----------



## marquise (Mar 12, 2010)

Woodwinked


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 12, 2010)

From what I own right now, I'd choose amber lights.


----------



## Shauna (Mar 12, 2010)

All that Glitters.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 12, 2010)

By color logic, I'd probably have to pick a greyish violet to make the yellow eyes pop. Maybe Violet pigment.

By pure love, definitely Post Haste. T_T


----------



## obscuria (Mar 12, 2010)

Girlie would be mine. I love this e/s


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2010)

SOFT BROWN.
When I put it in my crease I look awake!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 13, 2010)

naked pigment


----------



## Civies (Mar 13, 2010)

Satin taupe. HTH.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

blondes gold pigment


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *murflegirl* 

 
_SOFT BROWN.
When I put it in my crease I look awake!_

 
Me too! I love Soft Brown.


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 13, 2010)

typographic!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 13, 2010)

Sumptuous Olive


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 13, 2010)

Femme-Fi as inner corner and browbone highlight - it's all I need!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

Smoke & diamonds! I love love love that color on my lid


----------



## geeko (Mar 15, 2010)

Aquadisiac


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 15, 2010)

espresso


----------



## Caderas (Mar 15, 2010)

Scene or Shale!

pigment; Pink Opal<333


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 16, 2010)

I shudder at the thought, but gun to my head, Scene.  It's a pretty plum purple sheered out on me, but a dark greyed violet packed on.  Shale is a close second.

Pigment would have to be Mauvement.


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 16, 2010)

Antiqued or Satin Taupe.


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a tough one. Based on what is my most used e/s I should go with Vanilla. I'm glad I don't have to pick just one in real life!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 16, 2010)

Handwritten.

Boring, I know, but sooo versatile. Can be used as a liner, contour (for face), smokey eye, neutral eye, eyebrows etc!


----------



## thiscarmen (Mar 20, 2010)

Patina!

It will suffice but I will feel so sad...


----------



## kpenn (Mar 20, 2010)

Gold Mode pigment

Works on the eyes and is a great all-over highlighter for me.  In a pinch, it looks great dabbed in the centre of the lip over a bit of Rosebud Salve, too.


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 20, 2010)

Mothbrown


----------



## Door (Mar 20, 2010)

Must be Satin Taupe. I don't use it that often, but ALWAYS pick to my "travel quad".


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

LUCKY GREEN!!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Mar 21, 2010)

Gesso I think

Or Swish


----------



## HMC (Mar 21, 2010)

SATIN FREAKING TAUPE!!!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

Definitely Sable!


----------



## jpohrer (Mar 22, 2010)

Parrot!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 22, 2010)

Smoke & Diamonds!


----------



## meToo (Mar 24, 2010)

Golbit


----------



## friedargh (Apr 2, 2010)

Brun - because I need it to do my eyebrows!!!


----------



## LovelyLauraB (Apr 4, 2010)

Satin Taupe, no question...it might not be the most exciting colour, but it's damn beautiful in my eyes, so versatile, and I wouldn't be without it


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 4, 2010)

woodwinked. I would love to pick a coloured shade but this one instantly brightens my whole face and is just so friggin gorgeous


----------



## ambidextrous (Apr 5, 2010)

Club, was thinking bout Smoke and Diamonds too... but I prefer the darker shades


----------



## SweetAngel (Apr 5, 2010)

Just one?!  Naked Pigment which is a good base colour.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 5, 2010)

All That Glitters


----------



## chococat5 (Apr 6, 2010)

Smudged Violet, hands down. =D Very unique and gorgeous color!


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Apr 6, 2010)

I think that the only shadow I could never live without is Creme de Miel. It's just sooo soft and pretty!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Apr 14, 2010)

Cork, I think. Defining the crease for me is important, as I don't have a lot of lid space or crease definition, so to bring depth to my eyes in a neutral way, Cork.


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 15, 2010)

A nice medium brown like Soba that I can use as a wash all over my lid


----------



## Teggy (Apr 15, 2010)

I probably wouldn't choose a Mac shadow if I only had one forever...but it I have to choose only Mac, the logical part of my brain would win and say Wedge cause I use it as a contour and it goes with everything.


----------



## nikkixoxox (Apr 15, 2010)

MAC Satin Taupe.


----------



## she (Apr 20, 2010)

embark- cause i'd look like a freak wearing shadow without my brows on!


----------



## Billie28 (Apr 20, 2010)

Shale


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 20, 2010)

Eeeek....so hard to choose! Probably Twillery or Beautiful Iris here.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 21, 2010)

Smoke & Diamonds, definitely.


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not pick an eyeshadow but rather a pigment. It would be Heritage Rouge.


----------



## Marjolaine (Apr 24, 2010)

All that glitters for me


----------



## Mis_Prim (Apr 25, 2010)

Patina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boring, but I luuurve it.


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 25, 2010)

Stars and rockets


----------



## MissMac27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sumptuous Olive!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 25, 2010)

satin taupe for me..


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 26, 2010)

Swiss Chocolate!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ricepaper


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

No, this is too hard!  If I had to pick just one, Omega.  No, Vanilla.  IDK!


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Naked pigment.


----------



## Penn (May 5, 2010)

Expensive Pink


----------



## dixie (May 6, 2010)

Wedge


or Omega


or Satin Taupe


----------



## Twinkelstar (May 6, 2010)

Smoke & diamonds


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

Corduroy! Loveeee it.


----------



## xjslx (May 11, 2010)

The purple-grey-taupe shade from the Midnight Madness MES duo.


----------

